# 2005 vs 2006 X-Trail



## elliott1948 (Aug 2, 2005)

I am considering purchasing a 2005 X-Trail and I have read some of the reviews regarding expected add-on's to the 2006...mainly roof rack and fog lights...not too important to me. 

Are there other technical reasons to wait a few months for 2006? Any thoughts on the price differences between the 05 and 06?

Thanks
Elliott


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I don't have any leads on the '06. But if that's all they're adding, I don't think there are any advantages to getting on '06. Guys?


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

elliott1948 said:


> I am considering purchasing a 2005 X-Trail and I have read some of the reviews regarding expected add-on's to the 2006...mainly roof rack and fog lights...not too important to me.
> 
> Are there other technical reasons to wait a few months for 2006? Any thoughts on the price differences between the 05 and 06?
> 
> ...



Might be wise to pick up an '05. Especially with the lease/financing deals that they are currently offering in Canada.


----------

